# Are you attracted to "unattainable" people?



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

maybe unattainable is the wrong word, but you know the kind of people i'm talking about: too cool for school attitude, emotionally unavailable/distant, mysterious stranger, cool loner, aloof etc.

can be in a romantic context or just in general.


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm attracted to those that are too school for cool but my GPA isn't high enough to get in with the crowd. :cry


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Nah, I'm attracted to people who have the same interests and flaws as me. So pretty much the opposite of cool.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Not really. Not really attracted to anyone in general. Though for friendships... a childish mindset is required~


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The girls I'm attracted to are usually pretty b****y, model like, intelligent, goal oriented, and wants their partner to bring something to the table.......so pretty much yes. I have nothing to offer.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

pandana said:


> I'm attracted to those that are too school for cool but my GPA isn't high enough to get in with the crowd. :cry


you mean your GPA is not _low_ enough. since the too cool for school crowd is all skipping classes and failing everything...



Nekomata said:


> Not really. Not really attracted to anyone in general. *Though for friendships... a childish mindset is required~*


um......hi there (/*^∇^)/♪


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Couldn't care less about cool people.

I like average people like me. But basically everyone is unattainable to me.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Not really but I am unattainable cold and distant I fortified my feels defences many years ago to an extreme degree and now I have a hard time opening up :/


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Not really attracted to anyone...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh **** I voted before I noticed the cake option. Oh this is just terrible. Damn, I want some cake too  whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?


Anyway I am attracted to unattainable people sometimes, but mostly just people who are unattainable for me. As a teenager I was more into people who were outcasts than popular people, I guess I still am but the divide isn't so obvious when you're an adult.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I can be "unattainable" lol. I'm really good at shutting people out, and women are not excluded. Irl it seems to be an all-or-nothing kinda thing with me. I either warm up to them really quickly or we're probably just not gonna hit it off. I doesn't take much for me to shut people out.

Maybe being a borderline has something to do with that. Seeing things in black and white, I mean. It probably does.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

being a loner has never made me feel cool. do cool loners exist?


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh **** I voted before I noticed the cake option. Oh this is just terrible. Damn, I want some cake too  whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?
> 
> Anyway I am attracted to unattainable people sometimes, but mostly just people who are unattainable for me. As a teenager I was more into people who were outcasts than popular people, I guess I still am but the divide isn't so obvious when you're an adult.


I voted for everything aside from the option: "I eat unattainable people for breakfast." Cause all four of the other options applied to me.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

iCod said:


> Not really attracted to anyone...


i noticed you voted "yes", amongst other options...

#doublethink



Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh **** I voted before I noticed the cake option. Oh this is just terrible. Damn, I want some cake too  whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?
> 
> Anyway I am attracted to unattainable people sometimes, but mostly just people who are unattainable for me. As a teenager I was more into people who were outcasts than popular people, I guess I still am but the divide isn't so obvious when you're an adult.


only for you, persephone:









(i didn't know which flavor you like, so i got you all of them)



TenYears said:


> I can be "unattainable" lol. I'm really good at shutting people out, and women are not excluded. Irl it seems to be an all-or-nothing kinda thing with me. I either warm up to them really quickly or we're probably just not gonna hit it off. I doesn't take much for me to shut people out.
> 
> Maybe *being a borderline* has something to do with that. Seeing things in black and white, I mean. It probably does.


somewhat off-topic but this reminds me of a book i love, by the same guy who wrote _smilla's sense of snow_:










go and read it, ya'll.

/plug



SilentLyric said:


> being a loner has never made me feel cool. do cool loners exist?


...dirty harry?

lol honestly idk. but my mum says i'm cool, so.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

bad baby said:


> i noticed you voted "yes", amongst other options...
> 
> #doublethink


Shhhh.....


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

@iCod I WILL NOT BE SILENCED :bah


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

All my crushes ever have been on nerdy guys who I was friends with. I wouldnt exactly qualify them as being cool...

EDIT: oh, and when it comes to making friendships, I guess I am attracted to the "too cool for school", nonchalant type of people.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

Not really, but if someone is a bit unresponsive in general and suddenly "leads me on", only to stop and make me wonder what it was all about then yeah, that's bound to catch my attention (given that there's some initial attraction). Probably because I won't be able to stop thinking about what the _other_ person is thinking, and voila - there's interest.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't think so. I think it's just a coincidence that most guys I'm into are unattainable. I don't want to bone every "cool" guy or every guy who I think I don't have a chance with.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

bad baby said:


> only for you, persephone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay :yay


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes. I feel everyone is unattainable for me anyway, or at least unsustainable. I pity those who are not. Maybe that mentality makes me equally unattainable. 
Yes I know the "unattainable" type op is talking about and yes I have been attracted to such people before and one in particular in a big way. But I'm not especially attracted to "unattainable" people in comparison to everyone else. Them being "unattainable" doesn't seem to make them any more or any less appealing to me.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

thinking about this thread made me realise that i have some rather unattainable qualities, how curious. 

...and amusing x3


edit - its not that i'm unattainable as such...hmm its complicated


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> - its not that i'm unattainable as such...hmm its complicated


:surprise:...Omg are you Mary poppins :nw


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Of course, yes.


I've always been attracted to the gorgeous babe that I had no chance in hell of ever getting.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

"Unattainable people" and "people" are pretty much the same thing to me. Not much point making a distinction.


----------



## VictoryOverFear (Mar 18, 2014)

None of my boyfriends love me. They are emotionally unobtainable.


----------



## Depressed94 (Jun 30, 2015)

Im not attracted to anyone


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

bad baby said:


> you mean your GPA is not _low_ enough. since the too cool for school crowd is all skipping classes and failing everything...


No no, too school for cool not too cool for school. I'm more civilized than the average squirrel. :cig


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I think so. I like pretty faces but I am not a pretty face myself. :T


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Nope. I pity women that try to act unattainable.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

indiscipline said:


> Not really, but if someone is a bit unresponsive in general and suddenly "leads me on", only to stop and make me wonder what it was all about then yeah, that's bound to catch my attention (given that there's some initial attraction). Probably because I won't be able to stop thinking about what the _other_ person is thinking, and voila - there's interest.


ah yes i totally get what you mean. i think it's a psychology thing - i.e., intermittent reinforcement might work better at conditioning behavior than continuous reinforcement. you're drawn in by the unpredictability, hanging on in anticipation of the surprises, etc.



pandana said:


> No no, too school for cool not too cool for school. I'm more civilized than the average squirrel. :cig


oh. reading comprehension fail haha. guess that's a sign that i'm too cool for school..?


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

bad baby said:


> ah yes i totally get what you mean. i think it's a psychology thing - i.e., intermittent reinforcement might work better at conditioning behavior than continuous reinforcement. you're drawn in by the unpredictability, hanging on in anticipation of the surprises, etc.
> 
> oh. reading comprehension fail haha. guess that's a sign that i'm too cool for school..?


Haha aim higher! Try too cool for society. :lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

pandana said:


> Haha aim higher! Try too cool for society. :lol


lmao gurl gets it :/


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

pandana said:


> Haha aim higher! Try too cool for society. :lol


----------



## Agricola (Feb 20, 2015)

No, I don't think so. I would like to be with someone similar to myself, someone who was very aware of their flaws, not stuck up. I have never really liked women who seemed like they were too "cool" or stuck up.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Eh, kind of a weird question for me. I'm attracted to people who are equal to me (both in terms of the good and the bad and the....neutral?), especially when we're talking about romantic attraction. So a girl who's a bad*** sarcastic loner who secretly has a heart of gold and will open up to me and love me forever sounds pretty much perfect, because I'm a bad*** sarcastic loner with a heart of gold. So..... yes, I think?

But that wouldn't exactly be unattainable though. I'd never see myself dating someone who wasn't able to clearly express their feelings for me or acted uncaring


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

I know the feeling. I am usually into interracial relationships, but I am pretty sure the ethnicity I am attracted too is pretty much unattainable for me.....so I am not even sure if it is worth it to even try. Although I guess I am hopeful.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm not especailly attracted to people that are unatainable to the vast majority of people. But most people are unatainable to me, so I voted yes.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

indiscipline said:


> Not really, but if someone is a bit unresponsive in general and suddenly "leads me on", only to stop and make me wonder what it was all about then yeah, that's bound to catch my attention (given that there's some initial attraction). Probably because I won't be able to stop thinking about what the _other_ person is thinking, and voila - there's interest.


i can't help feeling thats just manipulation, if someone can't just play straight with me and has to be trying to jerk me around then i'm gonna have to assume their issues are way above my pay grade. what misery to always be the one reacting to the other person and bending to fit their flipflopping : / better to be on my own.

i believe theres a saying, "sometimes the fncking you get isn't worth the fncking you get"


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> i can't help feeling thats just manipulation, if someone can't just play straight with me and has to be trying to jerk me around then i'm gonna have to assume their issues are way above my pay grade. what misery to always be the one reacting to the other person and bending to fit their flipflopping : / better to be on my own.
> 
> i believe theres a saying, "sometimes the fncking you get isn't worth the fncking you get"


Sometimes people might just be putting up an appearance of disinterest though, there's always the chance that they might get rejected after all. It's really just looking out for yourself by playing it a bit "safe". So, I mean... it doesn't have to be about manipulating anyone :> Being straight with people isn't always easy, and the grey area between being too clingy and not being flirty enough is hard to pinpoint sometimes.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

indiscipline said:


> Sometimes people might just be putting up an appearance of disinterest though, there's always the chance that they might get rejected after all. It's really just looking out for yourself by playing it a bit "safe". So, I mean... it doesn't have to be about manipulating anyone :> Being straight with people isn't always easy, and the grey area between being too clingy and not being flirty enough is hard to pinpoint sometimes.


i mean with attraction theres always a lot of between the lines stuff but running hot and cold is as old as the hills and it seems completely different from someone being tentative or not wanting to over-reach themselves. it just comes across as a power trip and generally bad craic. just seems like everything is always going to be a load of pointless drama, instead of good times having fun, enjoying each other, achieving stuff and kicking ***

if all that is fuelling the attraction is constant speculation on whether you are in there or if you have missed your chance, you gotta wonder if it's worth it. its better to just keep things in simple terms like "does she do kegels" and "are her biceps smaller than mine"


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

not attracted to anyone anymore, I'm just living and dying


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I voted for all of the options. 0


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

no and i am the unattainable person in question


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> i mean with attraction theres always a lot of between the lines stuff but running hot and cold is as old as the hills and it seems completely different from someone being tentative or not wanting to over-reach themselves. it just comes across as a power trip and generally bad craic. just seems like everything is always going to be a load of pointless drama, instead of good times having fun, enjoying each other, achieving stuff and kicking ***
> 
> if all that is fuelling the attraction is constant speculation on whether you are in there or if you have missed your chance, you gotta wonder if it's worth it. its better to just keep things in simple terms like "does she do kegels" and "are her biceps smaller than mine"


i think some people are just mercurial by nature. it's always a balance act, right, like do you like this person enough that you are willing to put up with their character flaws i.e., mercuriality. a lot of people would say that nobody is worth that kind of compromise, but i think i'm a bit like this (i try not to be, though!!) and most people 'on my wavelength' are like this, so i don't really have much choice :/


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i also like the tsundere types, but being a socially anxious ball of wreck it's like if i don't initiate and they don't initiate well damnit _somebody_ has to initiate right?? (o>_<")o


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't get attracted to anyone, especially people out of my league

I have kind of accepted a long time ago that popular people aren't worth pursuing so i don't fall for them.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Unattainable. How to define those people... Distance: both literal and figurative, tangible and emotional. Shyness or not wanting compliments or not enough compliments... Beauty... Coolness... Spirit... 

Dealt with it 90% of those who I'm attracted towards. It's tough.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

ya'll are too young to be sounding so jaded.



JustThisGuy said:


> Beauty... Coolness... Spirit...


i think you mean

_Liberté... égalité... fraternité..._

you deal with it by.......

........letting them eat cake.

HAH i am so clever *pats self on back*


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> i think some people are just mercurial by nature. it's always a balance act, right, like do you like this person enough that you are willing to put up with their character flaws i.e., mercuriality. a lot of people would say that nobody is worth that kind of compromise, but i think i'm a bit like this (*i try not to be, though!!*) and most people 'on my wavelength' are like this, so i don't really have much choice :/


yeah i mean, i'm friends with some pretty extreme people, and its whether they are willing to recognise how they are coming across and work on it that makes the difference to me. when you can have some sort of dialogue with a person about their behaviour and they will say "yeah i can be a bit like that, i try not to be though", you both know how to proceed...but if someone is just plain power-trippin they will obviously deny that there is anything untoward and thats pretty damn ugly to me. i guess i'm just not _that_ desperate, that i'm willing to have all my brain-time taken up with weird relationship drama stuff just for the sake of getting laid ;| i mean, people changing their minds is one thing but when someone is getting their jollies out of jerking everyone around...*_shun_*



bad baby said:


> i also like the tsundere types, but being a socially anxious ball of wreck it's like if i don't initiate and they don't initiate well damnit _somebody_ has to initiate right?? o(>_<")o


yeah i think this is different, assuming everyone is garbage straight off the bat until they prove otherwise is usually a good working hypothesis x3


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i am not garbage! in fact the sun shines out my arse and here is proof:


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

bad baby said:


> ya'll are too young to be sounding so jaded.


You want simple connections, you can't have it. You just want to love someone, but they won't let you. It's not jaded... Just how it is.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> i am not garbage! in fact the sun shines out my arse and here is proof:


heh you've proved that you aren't _garbage_...xD ...but if putting you on the defensive means you bustin out some dank mspaints then yeah baby, by all means you are a giant turd who makes me particularly sick and i often don't recover for days ;x


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> heh you've proved that you aren't _garbage_...xD ...but if putting you on the defensive means you bustin out some dank mspaints then yeah baby, by all means *you are a giant turd who makes me particularly sick and i often don't recover for days* ;x


no-one has ever called me a giant turd before. i'm so touched.










your magnificent insult has inspired me to produce this piece:










i call it "the s*** you say brings tears to my eyes"

i believe it will be the zenith of my butt period, or the current phase of my artistic career where i am focusing on butt-themed (ms) paint(ings).


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Not at all!

I love them clingy


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> no-one has ever called me a giant turd before. i'm so touched.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stop the ***in press...you have BUTT PERIODS?!  i have a butt too! :0 teach me senpai, so sorry, that i might poo for seven days ~_~

_butt _yeah, not only am i inspiring you to greater and more frenzied self-abuse, but i am also influencing your artistic direction, poo-wards ^-^ i always try to be the change i want to see in the world, and i guess in this case i have succeeded in being a ****ty wanker :,]

i must meditate on these feels, before i become intoxicated by your monthly poos and poignant blue bum-wee


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> i must meditate on these feels, before i become intoxicated by your monthly poos and poignant blue bum-wee
> 
> [/IMG]


keep going. you'll reach your spiritual enema soon.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> keep going. you'll reach your spiritual enema soon.


ur giving my colon a semi 3;

(and i think that is the by far the most poetic deployment of an emoticon i have managed to date. i'm actually slightly shocked)


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Pretty much the only people I ever get attracted to. I find it hard to believe I'll ever find someone to have mutual feelings with.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> ur giving my colon a semi 3;
> 
> (and i think that is the by far the most poetic deployment of an emoticon i have managed to date. i'm actually slightly shocked)


3=============<

lololol

how about

ur 3 is grass

*3 is pronounced "@**"


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I think Bad Baby just wants everyone to know she's unattainable hot sauce. We're on to you.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> 3=============<
> 
> lololol
> 
> ...


shakin dat 3










it was nice becoming your buttbuddy, baby, butt i feel bad fr derailing yr thread. sadly i feel that we will never consumate our buttlove, due to geographical issues. but there will always be a place for you, deep in my 3


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

@Surly Wurly that made me LOL.

butt bump blud: 3ε



JustThisGuy said:


> I think Bad Baby just wants everyone to know she's unattainable hot sauce. We're on to you.


i think justthisguy just wants to crap all over my thread because he is a butt.

....just kidding. we're still cool right?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

bad baby said:


> i think justthisguy just wants to crap all over my thread because he is a butt.
> 
> ....just kidding. we're still cool right?


Of course, yuh silly butt.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Everyone is 'unattainable' to me, whatever your definition of it.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

No. The only females I've ever truly been attracted to have been those with whom I got to know. 

I only get attracted to someone once I know what their personality is like, and the reason why I haven't crushed on anyone in years is because I haven't gotten to know very many females.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

In a way yes. I usually take interest in guys with "problems" or that stand out from the crowd in some way. The "unattainable" part can also be applied to the fact that most of them are literally unavailable and already with someone, but I usually find this out later on.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> @Surly Wurly that made me LOL.
> 
> butt bump blud: 3*ε*


omg yr wee asian bum :0 <3

(thats not me measuring your bum with calipers btw. jeez this is getting complicated)


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> omg yr wee asian bum :0 <3
> 
> (thats not me measuring your bum with calipers btw. jeez this is getting complicated)


haha. it looks like an ice cream cone with two scoops that you dropped sideways on the floor :c


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

its a love heart you monster Dx

i actually had an ice cream tonight, haven't had one in ages, it was grate ^-^


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

No cause everyone I've wanted to have a relationship with I attained except one and that was just a communication barrier.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

kageri said:


> No cause everyone I've wanted to have a relationship with I attained except one and that was just a communication barrier.


How?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I've been pining for Marilyn Monroe for a long time now


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> I've been pining for Marilyn Monroe for a long time now


well i hate to break it to you but she, uhh.. she's dead.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

bad baby said:


> well i hate to break it to you but she, uhh.. she's dead.


which makes her really unattainable. which makes me want her even more.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

markwalters2 said:


> which makes her really unattainable. which makes me want her even more.


dead girls don't say no


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

bad baby said:


> maybe unattainable is the wrong word, but you know the kind of people i'm talking about: too cool for school attitude, emotionally unavailable/distant, mysterious stranger, cool loner, aloof etc.
> 
> can be in a romantic context or just in general.


I'm waiting for the one in 100 bada** bit** who's not exclusively attracted to men who are even more bada**, charismatic, and confident than they are, and is happy to be with someone who's her complement.

Why are they unattainable?
1.) Most cisgender women seem to want a man who is more self-confident and assertive than they are so that they aren't intimidated by her self-assuredness, and have the balls to chase her and take her for a ride. It makes them feel feminine (i.e. weak).

2.) It takes a certain amount of persistence for a man or a woman to see through my awkwardness and see that I DO want to hang around them. Most people assume I want to be left alone to be in my own head when the fact is, I'm in my own head because I'm thinking about what to talk to you about. Assertive women don't waste their time, they have options.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

vicente said:


> I'm waiting for the one in 100 bada** bit** who's not exclusively attracted to men who are even more bada**, charismatic, and confident than they are, and is happy to be with someone who's her complement.
> 
> Why are they unattainable?
> 1.) Most cisgender women seem to want a man who is more self-confident and assertive than they are so that they aren't intimidated by her self-assuredness, and have the balls to chase her and take her for a ride. *It makes them feel feminine (i.e. weak).*
> ...


You're not seeing it how most women see it at all are you? It doesn't make them feel weak. it makes them feel in control and desirable, that's why they like it when guys chase after them.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

No. I'm the unattainable one, humans are garbage.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

^um excuse me but i think i've just proven myself to be non-garbage earlier in the thread.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

*relevant*

_Pic removed_

i just thought of something. unattainable people, the next time you need to reject someone, give them a cake. all rejections should come with cake. that way i won't even mind getting rejected, and might even prefer it, depending on the situation. see. i knew my poll made sense somehow.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I wouldn't say so. The people I usually go for are the friendly, outgoing types that are total people-persons. I don't necessarily think that they're easy, but they are eager to start new friendships.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

The problem I have is not so much that they are unattainable, mostly just that there is no good way to know who is available and a good way to get them to know me in a non-judgmental setting for a while where my good qualities can shine through. Like most people with SA I hate most public locations which is where most dates take place, which means all they will usually see is my nervous side.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i guess, kind of. i'm attracted to standoffish men....but ones that can eventually open up.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

I think I've just had bad luck.....


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Amorphousanomaly said:


> No. I'm the unattainable one, humans are garbage.


i could totally attain you, in fact with you i'd suffer premature attainment


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

*this is me*


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I guess I am. But I think that having an overall charismatic personality gets you all the baes. c:


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I am not sure. I don't go after people that are taken or aloof. If they are receptive, sure.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Lovecrushed said:


> I guess I am. But I think that having an overall charismatic personality gets you all the baes. c:


relevant question / random thought:

what is charisma? is there a pattern or certain common traits in all charismatic people, or is it just like an undefinable je ne sais quoi-type of quality?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Yea. Usually straight girls.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

All the time 

Then again everyone is unattainable for me right now. haha


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

bad baby said:


> relevant question / random thought:
> 
> what is charisma? is there a pattern or certain common traits in all charismatic people, *or is it just like an undefinable je ne sais quoi-type of quality?*


Yes, I think so. One can always generalize, but I don't think that my personal idea of a charismatic person is the same as everyone else's. People can have different types of charms that make them charismatic and intriguing. Sometimes you can't pinpoint it. That's lovely.


----------



## inmyglassbox (Aug 3, 2015)

I have fallen in love with a celebrity. I'm not talking about just oh I think they're really hot, they have a really unique personality, and I have fallen madly in love with this personality of theirs. Because of their personality I see them as extremely attractive physically too, everything about them, every flaw they have I think is beautiful and I love. I absolutely love every single thing about them. Many people tell me they could be completely different in real life, I don't know them, which is true. But I feel like they are really like that, they just seem so real, I just can't see that it would be fake. I can't imagine myself marrying anyone but this man. Which is completely insane.I have some serious issues.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

bad baby said:


> relevant question / random thought:
> 
> what is charisma? is there a pattern or certain common traits in all charismatic people, or is it just like an undefinable je ne sais quoi-type of quality?


Charisma, to me, is more of like a perfect mixture of some of the positive qualities. They are really confident in themselves but are also very modest too. They live with an aura of awesomeness that makes other people say, "Hey, this guy seems pretty cool"

And obviously, they can make friends with literally any person in the world.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Yes, I think so. One can always generalize, but I don't think that my personal idea of a charismatic person is the same as everyone else's. People can have different types of charms that make them charismatic and intriguing. Sometimes you can't pinpoint it. That's lovely.


hmm.. that's an interesting point and i haven't thought of it that way.

i've always thought of it as an ability to draw people to you and move them en masse. something that speaks to mass psychology rather than the individual. are you charismatic if you only manage to charm one person? lol. but you are right, it is a lovely thought for sure.



inmyglassbox said:


> I have fallen in love with a celebrity. I'm not talking about just oh I think they're really hot, they have a really unique personality, and I have fallen madly in love with this personality of theirs. Because of their personality I see them as extremely attractive physically too, everything about them, every flaw they have I think is beautiful and I love. I absolutely love every single thing about them. Many people tell me they could be completely different in real life, I don't know them, which is true. But I feel like they are really like that, they just seem so real, I just can't see that it would be fake. I can't imagine myself marrying anyone but this man. Which is completely insane.I have some serious issues.


don't be so hard on yourself. :hug i get you. in this day and age so much of a celebrity's life is public knowledge, including aspects of their personality that comes across in interviews, insider reports/anecdotes etc. you can never know what they are like in person, but a lot of times you can get a close approximation.

but the important thing to remember is that no matter how much you love them or how awesome they are, they can never reciprocate your feelings.

so go out and find someone who can. he will be much better than any celebrity you can ever imagine, i promise.

*hugs*


----------

